# Look what I got today! (PICTURE INTENSIVE)



## Batista30

A 52 qrt Cooler, a very big container of Kitty litter and Media Filter Bags









Anyone care to know what it's in it?










I hope you guys weren't expecting something else in there! I had to pick up food essentials as well! :behindsofa:


----------



## dezyrme

Damn tease!!!


----------



## angryeaglesfan

Batista30 said:


> A 52 qrt Cooler, a very big container of Kitty litter and Media Filter Bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone care to know what it's in it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you guys weren't expecting something else in there! I had to pick up food essentials as well! :behindsofa:


:laugh::laugh:oke::mrgreen:


----------



## dj1340

frickin hilarious, gotta cover the basics.


----------



## BMack

That bread looks good, I store mine out of the sleeve. Make sure you check it for mold/plume.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Haha nice Veeral! Although, I'm sure you have a few cigars to throw in there lol


----------



## Batista30

I just can't how little people are excited for me! One percent milk and my favorite bread! Is there any way this thread could draw more interest? Let me know!


----------



## dezyrme

Hmmm... Margarine or Real Butter??


----------



## KcJason1

Thats a nice cooler... What all you gonna fill it with?


----------



## dmgizzo

V, is that Mac N Cheese I see in there MMMMMMMMMM :hug:


----------



## Batista30

Ok, so obviously something happened today. And, it was unexpected. I couldn't fall asleep till like 4am so I decided to sleep in a bit till 10am or so. Keep in mind, I'm walking around and texting Ray without my contacts.

So, we're texting about packages flying across the US via usps, and I remembered that Joe (Deep) send me something via priority mail. Well, I open my front door to see if the letter came, and all I saw was a stack of boxes. I just started laughing and cursing at the same time!

I go back to put my contacts all the while cursing myself at the situation! How the f did they do this to me! It took me over ten minutes to get my contacts in because I was completely pumped at the shenanigans that just occured! Without further ado, I will start posting the pictures of the bombs.

I'm going to space out the pictures just so everyone gets their due because I really appreciate the kindness and gesture shown by all of you guys involved. I certainly don't deserve all of the wonderful cigars that were sent to me, but fully appreciate it.  Thanks Guys.


----------



## piperdown

WHAT?!! No lunchmeat? :laugh:

Seriously glad you're pumped and look forward to the pictures.


----------



## Batista30

Jesus Fuego 777
Perdomo Lot 23
Padron 1926
RP Famous Signature Series
CAO (help me here)
Fuente Anejo #55
Diesel 
Punch Rare Corojo

Jeremy (dezryme) Many of these I haven't tried but certainly look forward to trying. I have a feeling I'll be saying this plenty of times. You sent me cigars from brands that I've dabbled in but never quite made the jump into them. You're an awesome guy and more than understanding from the group buys so this means that much more to me. Add another guy to the list of puff members that I'd like to herf with one day.


----------



## donovanrichardson

YES!! I've been waiting for this to go down!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_Great hit for a great BOTL enjoy bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## piperdown

Oooo! That Punch rare corojo is a great smoke. Just had one on the way home from work.
And diesel is my go to smoke.

Nice hit...plenty of good one there!


----------



## Batista30

This next one is simply ridiculous. Don(dj1340) bombed me with smokes I've been dying to try.....










The first one is a White Owl Blunt - I thought he was pulling a prank and maybe put a really nice cigar inside. Well, I opened it up and at first glance, it reminded me of a Johnny O so I took a whiff of it....I damn near dropped all of the cigars. It smelled like freakin cherry $^%^$!^! 
Jose Seijas - ?
Elo3 - this is awesome. 
Don Pepin Garcia Series JJ Maduro - better start smoking all of the DPG line, since im probably heading there! 
Cupido Cigar - Man crush? I have no idea.
Cain Maduro - I like this cigar!

Don, it's obvious to me that you THINK you have a sense of humor! Well, it was very funny, I just hope the ELO3 is unaffected by the cherry infused White Owl. I think you'll need to give a little background on the smokes.  I appreciate the humor in midst of the bombing run. I can't say I was looking forward to smoking all of these, but for some, yes. LOL. Thanks brother.


----------



## Batista30

Oops. This is supposed to be the first picture. LOL.


----------



## Max_Power

Holy Crap! Look at the size of the box Andrew sent.

I feel most sympathetic for the mailman today.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Max_Power said:


> Holy Crap! Look at the size of the box Andrew sent.
> 
> I feel most sympathetic for the mailman today.


Also Veeral, you definitely need to be made aware that Chris is responsible for putting together all of this bombing action! He contacted a ton of people who really appreciate all that you do here so Chris is the man behind this all!


----------



## Batista30

Padilla Miami - one of my favorites
JDN 1970 Antano - love the full body flavor
Tabacos El Triunfador - Only have a few of these, haven't smoked yet!
Federal Cigar 90th Rosado Wrapper - Woohoo!
Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label 
La Reloba Sumatra - new to me

Rick, I can tell what kind of flavor profile you enjoy by your weekly smokes! Awesome choices. In all seriousness, thank you very much for helping me set up the Group buy for the Federal Cigars. You know I couldn't have done it without you and I appreciate your help. I really wish you were coming down to the herf this weekend so I could meet you in person, but someday we will. Thank you for the great cigars, I really appreciate it


----------



## Batista30

donovanrichardson said:


> Also Veeral, you definitely need to be made aware that Chris is responsible for putting together all of this bombing action! He contacted a ton of people who really appreciate all that you do here so Chris is the man behind this all!


So you're saying I should kick his ass when he comes down this weekend? Ok, will do. :evil:


----------



## Rock31

This is going to be fun! Great job gentleman!

And damn Andrew, what a f'in box!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Batista30 said:


> So you're saying I should kick his ass when he comes down this weekend? Ok, will do. :evil:


Hahaha well I think he might deserve it! He definitely did an excellent job lining this all up! Although...I don't believe the worst is over.....


----------



## Batista30

Jason (richterscale)









Ashton VSG
Ashton VSG
Ashton VSG
Ashton VSG
My Father Cedro Deluxe
CAO La Traviata

I left out the specific vitolas of the VSGs for the sake of humor. I can't believe he sent me this many of them! Not to mention the MF and La Traviata! You sir, are very dangerous. Jason included a note with them but the camera couldn't pick it up in its entirety but he remembered that we had a discussion where I mentioned not really having much an experience with the VSGs. Well, he took care of that and yes, Jason I will do a "Batista" review on them as well. I appreciate the bomb from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## astripp

Hey, when you are sending bombs for two different threads to one person, you need a bigger box!


----------



## Batista30

Andrew (astripp) One of the few that I know that includes bomb inside a bomb. LOL.









Cain F Nub - I'm a fan
Diesel Unholy Cocktail - Like the flavor on this
Rocky Patel Renaissance - New to me
Pinar Del Rio Seleccion Oscura - 
MOW Puro Authentico - Let's see if AJ's personal cigar lives to the fame it's getting. I'm certainly excited about trying this one out. Smells delicious!
NHC Elo6 - First one, I can't recall if it represents a Verocu










Winston Churchill Spitfire - sounds like it has spunk!
Berger & Argenti - Now I have the robusto size to try! These look phenomenal
Partagas PCE - woohoo! My first
GOF Carlito Pyramid 2007 - Very awesome. I will be reviewing this cigar!
Diamond Crown Maximus Robusto - I've been meaning to try these out. Only have a few in the humi.

Andrew, you're ridiculous for including a bomb inside a bomb. I know you got my wish before in the Non CC MAW and filled it very nicely, but you nailed this one down with flying colors! A tremendous amount of amazing cigars and I really appreciate this.


----------



## Strickland

That is a smackdown of epic proportions! Great job, guys!

:clap2: :bowdown: :clap2: :bowdown: :clap2: :bowdown: :clap2: :bowdown: :clap2: :bowdown: :clap2:


----------



## dezyrme

Lookin' good so far... It's only Wednesday!


----------



## Richterscale

Enjoy brother.. you brought this beating on. I LOVE the VSG's and I cant wait to see what you think. Each vitola has so much to offer.


----------



## Batista30

I have another 6-7 more cigars bombs to post tonight. I heard I have alot more coming tomorrow....


----------



## Reino

Beautiful hits gentleman!
That Family 52 may not be big enough the way its looking.


----------



## astripp

Two bombs in one package was fun to put together.


----------



## HWiebe

Batista30 said:


> I have another 6-7 more cigars bombs to post tonight. I heard I have alot more coming tomorrow....


How does one become a victim of these bomb attacks!? I've got a purdee humidor with like 10sticks in it. lol


----------



## astripp

The poor guy made the mistake of being the king of the group buys.


----------



## Juicestain

Shaping up to be a epic hit! Good show everyone and gratz Batista:thumb:


----------



## Batista30

Bruce (bdog)









An Irish bomb!

Anejo 46 - Only my 2nd one!
RP 15th Anniversary - never had!
5Vegas Relic - look very cool!
Warlock - been very interested in this cigar
Litto Gomez LG Diez - woohoo!!!! I am big fan of the Litto Gomez cigars. I have not smoked this one, but it looks just as delicious as the Small Batch!
Hammer & Sickle - very very very cool.

Love the selection Bruce. Thank you for the amazing cigars as I am looking forward to smoking all of them (not at once)! And it all started with that PM way back when, huh?


----------



## dj1340

Batista30 said:


> This next one is simply ridiculous. Don(dj1340) bombed me with smokes I've been dying to try.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first one is a White Owl Blunt - I thought he was pulling a prank and maybe put a really nice cigar inside. Well, I opened it up and at first glance, it reminded me of a Johnny O so I took a whiff of it....I damn near dropped all of the cigars. It smelled like freakin cherry $^%^$!^!
> Jose Seijas - ?
> Elo3 - this is awesome.
> Don Pepin Garcia Series JJ Maduro - better start smoking all of the DPG line, since im probably heading there!
> Cupido Cigar - Man crush? I have no idea.
> Cain Maduro - I like this cigar!
> 
> Don, it's obvious to me that you THINK you have a sense of humor! Well, it was very funny, I just hope the ELO3 is unaffected by the cherry infused White Owl. I think you'll need to give a little background on the smokes.  I appreciate the humor in midst of the bombing run. I can't say I was looking forward to smoking all of these, but for some, yes. LOL. Thanks brother.


OK so the White Owl Blunt was a joke, I figured nobody was going to send you such a full flavored cigar so it was up to me. Jose Seijas is a master blender that has been around for years. Not as well known as others but should be. This is a signature series that is medium body with lots of flavor.
ELO3 you know. DPG maduro is a kicka&& smoke.

The Cupido is made by Cuban Crafters, it's a Don Kiki blend. Was made years ago and redone in the last few years. Very tasty smoke.

I would wait and smoke the White Owl last if I were you


----------



## Zfog

This is awesome, glad you were surprised by this Veeral! haha


----------



## ktblunden

Awesome hits, can't wait to see how this one shapes up. Good job guys!


----------



## Batista30

Barry (Angry Eagles Fan)










601 Reserva Limitada - never saw the 601 in this color so I'm excited
Espinosa y Ortega Cubao
Punch Upper Cut - I believe I never smoked this one to date. Have one sitting in the humi.
Chateau Real - Never tried, but the name and band always reminded me of a fruit
RP The Edge - Now I have two of these gifted to me in the past week! awesome
CAO America - I smoked one before and it didn't turn out too well, so I'm happy to give it a second shot!

Barry, thank you very much for the bomb. You've only done one group buy with me and yet, still decided to bomb me. I seriously appreciate the gesture. Alot of these cigar are new to me so you're providing a wonderful opportunity for me to try some new cigars out! Thanks again brother.


----------



## thebayratt

This is getting very interesting... great hits guys!


----------



## Batista30

Zach (zfog)










Jose L. Piedra (cuban) - never tried, already excited
Cain Habano - love the flavor on these
Oliva Serie V - can't get enough of these, love em!
Partagas Short (cuban)) - woohoo!!
Bolivar (cuban) - Wonderful experiences so far with bolivar, so I'm pumped

Thanks Zach. Wonderful selection, I must say. Alot of them are new to me and some are my favorites. We've become good friends and the herf in January kicked it all off rather well. I am definitely excited for you and the MASS to come down and herf Jersey style! Thanks again brother!


----------



## Zfog

I am glad it made it today. You deserve it and a lot more. Thanks for being a great guy, and a good friend! :hug:eep: haha


----------



## stevodenteufel

I envy you, though no doubt about it you deserved it!


----------



## Batista30

Zfog said:


> I am glad it made it today. You deserve it and a lot more. Thanks for being a great guy, and a good friend! :hug:eep: haha


What are you saying "haha" for? Being a good friend or for giving me a hug? HUH? What's so funny? BTW, Ray misses you and wants a hug.


----------



## Zfog

It is a distraction so people don't see me being mushy. lol
Ray only has to wait a couple more days.:clock:


----------



## Evonnida

Love it


----------



## Batista30

Jeff (jbrown287)









Swag Puro Dominicano- I've seen them and heard stuff, but I'd love for you to give some more info as it looks like a sweet smoke!
RP Fusion MM - All I know is Ray is gonna try to steal this one if I don't smoke it soon enough! 
Opus X Fuente Fuente - what a terrible cigar....LOL.
Fuente WOAM - woohoo!!!! 
Camacho Room 101 - These are a very good cigar. Not many people about them but they do smoke very well.

Jeffster! Awesome job brother! Love the selection of cigars. I am kinda disappointed you didn't use Ray's 6 finger baggie though....JK. Maybe you can hitch a ride with Erich(evonnida) as he drives across the US to herf with us! You ran a smooth group buy recently and hopefully can take over and run the remaining ones! Thanks again for the great cigars, they're all beautiful brother.


----------



## WilsonRoa

damn. Hiro Shima hit your ass good! lol.


----------



## dezyrme

Nice work Zach...


----------



## Batista30

Rambo is sitting in one of the boxes...


----------



## Rock31

LOLCATS


----------



## Batista30

Erich (evonnida)









God of FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFIIIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEE - Carlito 2007 
Oliva Master Blends 3 - I love this cigar
Oliva Serie V - the big ass double robusto!!! 
Padron 64 - thanks for helping me stock up on the padrons!
Flor de Oliva Maduro - Haven't tried this one yet
Gran Habano Vintage 2002- pound for pound one of the best $2-3 cigar out there

Erich!!!!!! Woohaa! Awesome bomb! Thank you kindly for the great selection! You didn't have to do it but I'm sure a "no" wouldn't have stopped you anyhow! I'll make sure your GOF is the first GOF I smoke. I'm truly excited for you to come to our herf. We're all amazed that you're coming from such a long distance and will make it worth your while brother. You're one of the best friends I have on puff and aim to keep it that way! Thank you very much for the beautiful cigars Erich.


----------



## Rock31

I'll hug Erich for you on Saturday, I may even cuddle with him!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Rock31 said:


> I'll hug Erich for you on Saturday, I may even cuddle with him!


I'd probably cuddle with him too if it meant a GOF haha! That's an awesome hit. Heck, not a single one of these has been disappointing, such an awesome blazer of hits!


----------



## Cromag

Wow thats a crazy bomb, thats more cigars then I even have! Until my next order comes in at least, but still that many good smokes coming at one time! Talk about a lucky guy. Good job with the group bomb guys!


----------



## Batista30

David (dmgizzo)


















Fuente Candela 858 - aged 7 years. Never had the Fuente Candela before!
Opus X - from 2000 HUH. yes, an 11 year old Opus
Diplomaticos CC No 3 - aged 6-8 years ! Never had this one!
El Rey Del Mundo CC Charloix Supreme - aged 6-8 years! Again, never had this one!
Bolivar CC Corona Extra - aged 6-8 years! Woohoo!










601 Green Habano Oscuro Tronco - Never had!
Torano Exodus 50 Yrs Robusto - pretty good, have a few in the humi!
Padilla Single Batch
Padilla Miami EL 09 - don't have this version, love the Miami
Padilla Cazadores Toro - another Padilla, woohoo!
Camacho Coro Limited 8/22 - Camacho is a very awesome cigar
Sol Cubano Artisan - beautiful shape and wrapper

David, as your first bomb, you absolutely blew me away! The selection of cigars are amazing. Being that I only started smoking last year, sending aged cigars is the easiest way of finding stuff to send me as you mentioned. I somehow feel you put a little more umph into this bomb because you used to live in the town next door. I sincerely appreciate your generosity and your cigars will get smoked within a few months. Be sure to let me know when you're back in town. Thank you brother.


----------



## Batista30

Dav0 (dav0)










Illusione MJ12 - this will be the first one I smoke of this size. Thank you Dav0!
T52 Doble Corona - Awesome guess on this one Dav0. Maybe I'll smoke it at the herf!
Hoya De Monterrey (cuban) - beautiful cigar, smells wonderful!
Padilla Artisian - I love the Padilla line and this one is no exception!

Dav0, you joined puff only months ago but have fit right in with us at JRs. You're just as crazy as Ray and we love it! Thanks for joining puff because now we got another herf buddy! You're a very good guy and generous and we're all happy to have met you brother. Ready or not, here comes the crazy ass weekend Dav0!!!!!


----------



## dezyrme

Last 2 bombs are sick... Fuente Candela 858, 11yr Opus, Pad Art... Damn son! This is what I was waiting to see... Congrats V, you deserve it all bro


----------



## Rock31

Crazy a$$ Dav0!


----------



## Batista30

dezyrme said:


> Last 2 bombs are sick... Fuente Candela 858, 11yr Opus, Pad Art... Damn son! This is what I was waiting to see... Congrats V, you deserve it all bro


I seriously like all of the bombs. They all contain some cigars that I've been wanting to try but never pulled the trigger on. You guys are all ridiculous.


----------



## dmgizzo

Veeral

You are most welcome. I have a fellow manager at work who still lives in NJ and he always reminds me "once a Jersey guy, always a Jersey guy". 

I'll be interested to get your take on the Opus. It's been over a year since I personally have smoked one from that box. I enoyed it, but there are some who feel that the Opus vitolas are not as good after 5 yrs or so. I know one day soon when the weather is a little nicer here I am going to light another one up, I still have 5 more left from that batch of Opus.

Anyway, will definitely keep you posted on my summer visits to the Garden State, in the mean time smoke em in good health and I sincerely hope you guys have an awesome weekend herf. I'll be looking forward to seeing the pictures of the rest of the bombs and the weekend at JRs and wherever else it spills over into.


----------



## Batista30

dmgizzo said:


> Veeral
> 
> You are most welcome. I have a fellow manager at work who still lives in NJ and he always reminds me "once a Jersey guy, always a Jersey guy".
> 
> I'll be interested to get your take on the Opus. It's been over a year since I personally have smoked one from that box. I enoyed it, but there are some who feel that the Opus vitolas are not as good after 5 yrs or so. I know one day soon when the weather is a little nicer here I am going to light another one up, I still have 5 more left from that batch of Opus.
> 
> Anyway, will definitely keep you posted on my summer visits to the Garden State, in the mean time smoke em in good health and I sincerely hope you guys have an awesome weekend herf. I'll be looking forward to seeing the pictures of the rest of the bombs and the weekend at JRs and wherever else it spills over into.


Seriously, you were more than generous with that bomb David. A beautiful bomb brother. I'll pick a day sometime in the next few weeks where I can review the Opus. I've never smoked one with that much age. The oldest for me has been a few years. I'm sure I won't be disappointed so don't worry about that theory .

Everything has been planned out nicely with JRs. They've made plenty of exceptions just for the herf and I appreciate that. Contrary to other people's experience with JRs, they're always accommodating for me. Pictures will be great!


----------



## Batista30

Another note: You guys have all done a wonderful job with the massive group bomb. I was taken completely off guard when they were delivered this morning. I'm sure there was alot of work that went into this. I notice many fellow puff members reading this thread but not commenting. You guys seriously deserve alot of praise not just by me but from our fellow brothers who visible see how well it was planned.


----------



## Rock31

Damn lurkers


----------



## Richterscale

I gotta tell you.. I wasn't sure exactly how many would get it done on the day we planned. After the first message I didn't hear anyone talk about it but I'd hoped that it would be a showing.. and it was! Wow good job everyone!

*TARGET* = ANNIHILATED!


----------



## smelvis

Congrats to a great BOTL, WTG guy's wish I had known but great job!


----------



## Batista30

Last Bomb for Tonight: saved especially for Chris (max power)










I just had one of these brownies and they're good as all hell!!!!

















Litto Gomez Diez Chisel - absolutely beautiful!
Oliva Serie V Lancero - yum yum!
La Aroma De Cuba EE - I smoked one of these before and thought it was very very very delicious!
Cabaiguan - only my second of these!
Alec Bradley Family Blend Belicoso - very good experiences with the Family Blend!
Saint Luis Rey Habana - Much appreciated Chris 

I found out today that you were the mastermind behind the destruction that has been shown today. I also know to expect the same tomorrow thanks to you. I seriously don't deserve the generosity that has been shown by all of you guys. Chris, you f'n [email protected]$tard, you've messed with the wrong person!!!!!

Would you believe it, this bomb has cost me money? Because of you I had to go buy a cooler and kitty litter! LOL. I'm keeping all of the cigars in their respective baggies and labeled each one with everyone's name so I can properly thank them when I smoke it. Maybe I should vow not to smoke any of my cigars until I finish every single one in the cooler.

What can I say, except I'm looking forward to you coming down and herfing with us. It's going to be a blast and I'm sure we'll have many memories. Thanks again Chris. You're one very cool brother.


----------



## kapathy

i also wish i had known....... hmmmmm


----------



## Evonnida

Once again, you deserve it Veeral! And thanks Chris for putting this together, this is a blast!


----------



## Batista30

smelvis said:


> Congrats to a great BOTL, WTG guy's wish I had known but great job!


Dave, don't you understand you've done enough damage to me? I'm still recovering from your last trade that went haywire!



kapathy said:


> i also wish i had known....... hmmmmm


Don't worry about it Kevin. It seems that the people who bombed me were ones that participated in my group buys and now they're seeking revenge....


----------



## Batista30

Richterscale said:


> I gotta tell you.. I wasn't sure exactly how many would get it done on the day we planned. After the first message I didn't hear anyone talk about it but I'd hoped that it would be a showing.. and it was! Wow good job everyone!
> 
> *TARGET* = ANNIHILATED!


You think I'm annihilated? I don't exist anymore? :behindsofa: Come down to the herf and say it to my face Jason!


----------



## Rock31

After tomorrow you may need a second new cooler, word on the street is that CI has selected you to receive a bundle of each of their unsmokeables!


----------



## BlackandGold508

Just wanna put my 2 cents in ! Amazing job by Chris and everyone else !! Well done !! Veeral, you certainly deserve it my man !!! You guys all kick azz !!!!


----------



## 96p993

I have to say Im very impressed, not by the types of cigars given or the amount sent but by the generosity and type of people this forum has on it. I belong to several different forums and I have to say this is the first time I have seen and felt like one big world wide family. Its awesome to know there are still people out there that can stop and take just a minute or 2 in a day to make someone else somewhere in the world smile, even if just for a couple minutes. Well done guys!!!!


----------



## BlackandGold508

:grouphug:


----------



## russ812

Amazing hit, and well deserved! Great job by the brothers that planned this, I look forward to reading your review on that decade-old Opus Veeral!


----------



## KcJason1

I'm looking forward to seeing how many more hits he takes today. Lol


----------



## Batista30

96p993 said:


> I have to say Im very impressed, not by the types of cigars given or the amount sent but by the generosity and type of people this forum has on it. I belong to several different forums and I have to say this is the first time I have seen and felt like one big world wide family. Its awesome to know there are still people out there that can stop and take just a minute or 2 in a day to make someone else somewhere in the world smile, even if just for a couple minutes. Well done guys!!!!


This is exactly it. It's the fact that these brothers took the time to send a bomb out. While they could have sent anything, instead they all chose some quality cigars (and some funny ones). But, you know what I've enjoyed most of all? It's the wonderful letters that they included with the bombs. To me, words have the ability to create tremendous amounts of positive energy and good feelings and I appreciate what they've said. I'd herf with any of them anytime anywhere.


----------



## dmgizzo

Batista30 said:


> I'd herf with any of them anytime anywhere.


I will be in Vegas April 5th -8th. Casa Fuente, Book It !:smoke2:

LOL


----------



## Rock31

David, you are a lucky man!


----------



## dmgizzo

Rock31 said:


> David, you are a lucky man!


First round of mojitos on me for all fellow Puff ers Get yer ass out there :beerchug:


----------



## Batista30

dmgizzo said:


> First round of mojitos on me for all fellow Puff ers Get yer ass out there :beerchug:


This is a steal! Spend only $300 bucks to get a $20 dollar mojito woohoo!layball:


----------



## Rock31

Free Mojitos are the best Mojitos!!

I probably won't make it to Vegas until 2012!


----------



## dmgizzo

Batista30 said:


> This is a steal! Spend only $300 bucks to get a $20 dollar mojito woohoo!layball:


Win at the tables, go to Vegas for free :boom::flock:


----------



## Batista30

dmgizzo said:


> Win at the tables, go to Vegas for free :boom::flock:


Hell, lose at the tables, they'll pay for your stay. lol.


----------



## FridayGt

This is amazing. I love seeing this, awesome, sneaky ninja mass bombing just so very deserved! Shame I didn't hear about it, but damn glad this happened the way it did! great on you guys!

Veeral, when we meet up at Holts, can you bring me a PB&J with some of that bread? lol


----------



## Jeff10236

Beautiful. Just beautiful. Some nice bombs, great notes, and the planning...I love seeing these things, and it couldn't have happened to a more deserving person.

Now, with all that came, and apparently they tried to set it up so it all came on one day, well, we all know the post office...Even if everyone sent it at the appointed time (which can be tough to insure everyone will), did they all get there when they were supposed to, or are there more coming? Anyone count the boxes to see if this is over?


----------



## Batista30

Here are the bombs from today


----------



## donovanrichardson

Hahaha loving all of the crazy bombs dropped today! I told you there would be more!


----------



## Evonnida

Batista30 said:


> Here are the bombs from today


:clap2::clap2::dude::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Batista30

Dave (smelvis)









BBMF 2006

Dave, I consider this a bomb. Perfect. One amazing cigar from which I can post a review. You've been a very awesome friend to me since day 1 and I always wish the best for you brother. Hopefully, one day we'll be able to herf together. Because of you, many of us have an outlet to contribute to a worthy cause surrounding our Military brothers and sisters overseas. To that, we are all grateful. Thank you Dave.


----------



## kapathy

My timing couldn't be any worse as there my bomb sits and I wasn't invited to the party .... just so I don't steal any ones thunder..... unfortunate to kick a man when he's down


----------



## Evonnida

Way to go Dave!! Nice hit a BBMF from one BBMF to another BBMF!!! The generosity of everyone here is amazing!


----------



## Batista30

kapathy said:


> My timing couldn't be any worse as there my bomb sits and I wasn't invited to the party .... just so I don't steal any ones thunder..... unfortunate to kick a man when he's down


Kevin, your timing was perfect. Not only was your bomb amazing on it's own two feet, but quite epic when we add it to all of the destruction. :beerchug:


----------



## Batista30

Kevin (kapathy)









Padilla Artisan habano perfecto - these cigars look amazing
Camacho triple maduro - wow, what a delicious cigar!
Ave Maria - can't wait to try the AM in this size
Gurkha Empire Series V - never had one
AB Maxx - I love Alec Bradley cigars and enjoy this line!
MOW Ruination #2 - This is the first cigar that kicked my ass. BADLY. Awesome smoke 
GH Vintage 2002 - Can't go wrong with this cigar!
Partagas Black Tubo - This is my first Partagas black tubo and I'm excited!

Kevin, this is one very appreciated bomb. I read your letter and thought it was absolutely nice and caring of you to send me this package. You've never benefited from any of the group buys but yet felt I deserved something from you. I truly appreciate your gesture of kindness. You are one cool brother Kevin. Thank you.

(Karma bombed has a cool ring to it.  )


----------



## donovanrichardson

I dig the "Karma Bomb" and that is an awesome assortment of smokes Kevin! This is turning out to be utter madness or actually, it's quite sane because Veeral deserves every bit of this and more!


----------



## Batista30

Chris, the brownies are almost finished.


----------



## BMack

I love this thread.


----------



## Max_Power

Batista30 said:


> Chris, the brownies are almost finished.


It took me three nights to finish the other half of the batch. I sure wish I had more.


----------



## Rock31

That box from Kevin have enough stickers on it? LOL


----------



## Evonnida

Max_Power said:


> It took me three nights to finish the other half of the batch. I sure wish I had more.


So do I... I want some. :boohoo:


----------



## Rock31

Chris bring some bacon brownies saturday, k?


----------



## Max_Power

Rock31 said:


> Chris bring some bacon brownies saturday, k?


Sorry bro, no time to bake. Pulling 12 hour shifts this week to avoid working Saturday.


----------



## Rock31

Very nice Chris! That is some dedication just to see me again


----------



## dav0

Batista30 said:


> Dav0 (dav0)
> 
> Dav0, you joined puff only months ago but have fit right in with us at JRs. You're just as crazy as Ray and we love it! Thanks for joining puff because now we got another herf buddy! You're a very good guy and generous and we're all happy to have met you brother. Ready or not, here comes the crazy ass weekend Dav0!!!!!


snif, snif, GREAT, now I gotta find the My Girl dvd and put it on before T-bone gets home so she doesn't ask me why my eyes are red!

Seriously, thanks to you Veeral, and all the BOTL here for helping me avoid becoming a hermit!


----------



## Batista30

Joe (deep)


















White Owl Green Sweets - seems only Joe and Don really know what was on my wish list!
Every World Cigar (Keywest, FL) - details Joe!
Partagas Cifuentes Benji ***-7A - something created by the master himself?
Tatuaje Black Label Robusto - 3 Pack Event Release - This is awesome Joe!
Cabaiguan - thanks to you guys I have my own supply of these!
Tabacos Baez Serie H
Murcielago - I have been DYING to try this cigar
Viaje 50/50 Black Label - I personally think this is one of the best cigars Viaje has to offer

Joe, you and I just finished a trade and now you blew me away with some wonderful cigars (white owls included) Love the choices and I can tell you know what I like to smoke  You're someone on Puff that I have the utmost respect for ever since you gave me your wish many eons ago from the Troop Raffle fundraiser. I always appreciated that gesture from you and remember it all the time. Thank you Joe for all that you've done for me  One day we will herf together.


----------



## Batista30

Jason (kcjason1)









La Traviata Maduro - Such a delicious smoke and I don't have many of them! Thank you!
Ashton Benchmade Churchill - never smoked this Ashton and I'm certainly looking forward to it!
Cuesta Rey Stanford Reserve Pyramid #9- Thank you Jason for the very very limited production of this cigar! You can count on me for doing a review brother!
Outlaw Bad to the Bone - What a beautiful cigar. I'm a fan of House blend cigars that well made and have a good flavor profile!
Rocky Patel Sungrown Robusto - while I have a few of these in the humi, I haven't smoked one yet!

Jason, a beautiful bomb indeed! I thank you very sincerely for the wonderful selection of cigars that you put together for me. I know some of them are almost impossible to by so I appreciate your gesture that much more. I look forward to reviewing a few of them if not just for the shock factor.


----------



## Batista30

I have 2-3 more to post. I'll save them for a little bit later.


----------



## astripp

After that PB&J sandwich with a glass of milk?


----------



## deep

Veeral,

Glad you liked the stuff buddy, I had to get a little goofy on you!:dance:

Thank you for the kind words, they mean a lot. It seems like you a few others all joined up at similar times, are all friends, and do a lot for puff. Your group buys are really a great things, and the stuff you picked up for me was sweet! You might regreat giving me you phone number:heh: LOL!!!
I wish I was free this weekend because I would have came down to meet you and all the other puffers. It will happen at some point.

Every World Cigar (Keywest, FL) - details Joe!* OK these rolled from Dominican Tobacco, friend of mine got some bundles, good AM stick.*
Partagas Cifuentes Benji ***-7A - something created by the master himself? *Yes, this is the limited edition released in late 2009, 5,000 boxes of 20. A Medium stick, that I enjoy.*
Tatuaje Black Label Robusto - 3 Pack Event Release - This is awesome Joe!* I KNEW you would like this- they are getting impossible to find. These were given away in a foil 3 pack in 2007 & 2008 at B&M events. I think they are very similar to the Jar release. I think you will really enjoy this one based on your reviews.*


----------



## Batista30

Shawn (bayratt)









Hoyo de Monterrey Dark Sumatra - never tried this one yet!
My Father Le Bijou 1922 - One of my favorites!
RP Honduran Classic - I love the box press on this cigar!
Nestor Miranda Special Selection - This one smell very nice!
La Gloria Cubana Serie N - On my want to try list Thanks Shawn!
Camacho Corojo Diploma - I love Camacho cigars!

Shawn, thank you thank you. I sincerely appreciate this bomb as I'm sure you have been very busy with Satori  You taking the time to send this out when you are probably short on time speaks volumes about who you are brother. Thank you very much Shawn.


----------



## Batista30

Rick (bunker)









Tabacos El Triunfador - Looking forward to smoking this one!
Puros Huerfanos - Haven't tried it yet
Don Pepin Garcia Series jj - this one is definitely being lit up soon!
Casa Fernandez Arsenio - New to me but smells absolutely wonderful
(I can't for the life of me remember the name of this cigar!)
Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Maduro - I have never tried this one yet!

Rick, I love this bomb. Bunker is quite the bomb specialist! He's right, tell him I said thank you for bringing me down to earth! I'll start working on less HTF group buys.  You're an awesome guy and I truly wish you could have come down to herf with us and you did when Ray and I went up to MASS. Till we meet again brother!


----------



## smelvis

Batista30 said:


> Dave (smelvis)
> BBMF 2006
> 
> Dave, I consider this a bomb. Perfect. One amazing cigar from which I can post a review. You've been a very awesome friend to me since day 1 and I always wish the best for you brother. Hopefully, one day we'll be able to herf together. Because of you, many of us have an outlet to contribute to a worthy cause surrounding our Military brothers and sisters overseas. To that, we are all grateful. Thank you Dave.


Well I didn't know you were being bombed just sending what I said I was, You do a good review and was less than happy with the new BBMF so lets hope a 5 year old BBMF is better, You guy's have a great herf as was said someday soon!! Good timing though 

Oh and back atcha brother! :dance:

Dave

Crap if I had known this was a bombing run I would have sent some Maduro Opus well Soon


----------



## RGRTim

WOW. Thats like carpet bombing puff style. Great job guys


----------



## karatekyle

This is so cool! The generosity of all those bombers is crazy! This really speaks volumes about the guys on this site. When I read through posts here, there are always are about 10 or 15 users I don't just skim through. And I know the posts with "Batista30" are always ones worth reading. I don't know anyone on here too personally but I still feel like everyone is friends with everyone. I've had guys send me almost a half pound of pipe tobacco just to see if I'd like any of it. Its just astounding what a great group of people are here. So way to go Veeral, you sound like quite the BOTL. Congrats on the mega-bomb!


----------



## thebayratt

Batista30 said:


> Shawn (bayratt)
> 
> Hoyo de Monterrey Dark Sumatra - never tried this one yet!
> My Father Le Bijou 1922 - One of my favorites!
> RP Honduran Classic - I love the box press on this cigar!
> Nestor Miranda Special Selection - This one smell very nice!
> La Gloria Cubana Serie N - On my want to try list Thanks Shawn!
> Camacho Corojo Diploma - I love Camacho cigars!
> 
> Shawn, thank you thank you. I sincerely appreciate this bomb as I'm sure you have been very busy with Satori  You taking the time to send this out when you are probably short on time speaks volumes about who you are brother. Thank you very much Shawn.


No problem Veeral!! Glad they made it to you and hope you enjoy them.
You deserve all these bombs for helping all of us with the awesome group buys and LE sales. I had forgot to put in a letter, but as you said, I've been pretty busy and there seems to be times where I don't know if my arse-hole is punched or bored. It can get hectic here at times.

But all these bombs are a token of our appreciation for you and everything you do (did) for us!


----------



## dezyrme

Looking good brother!


----------



## Animal

This one is out of control! Nice hits on a VERY deserving brother!


----------



## hawgmauler

That is an amazing bomb! Great job fellas.


----------



## KcJason1

Great work fellas...

Thanks for the kind words Veeral.. Looks like you have alot of reviews to do.. :banana:


----------



## Fury556

That was a MASSIVE bomb! Good job guys! Is this a new record? :smoke:


----------



## Batista30

Not over yet.....It turns out while I was at our NJ Herf (day 2), two more bombs by John (CarpeDiem) and Bruno (Sirxlaughs) came in. I'll try to load them up later today, it's gonna be one long FUN AS HELL day. 

This is getting outta control!


----------



## kapathy

im expecting a mass pic when its all said and done just for shiggles


----------



## Batista30

I have 3 more bombs besides the ones I received on Saturday. The new ones are from Jason (bigslowrock), Chad (animal) and Dave (hygroraven). Erich and Brittney just left to go back to Missouri so once I regroup, I'll load up pics.


----------



## Rock31

Pictures now! 

This was fun muahahahaha


----------



## Batista30

Bruno (Sirxlaughs)








Tatuaje Boris - ridiculous
Padron 1926 #35 - awesome
San Cristobal de La Habana - awesome
Oliva MB3 - yum yum
Tabacos El Triunfador - very cool
Ramon Allones Exclusivo Portugal - you have lost your mind.

Bruno, the moment I saw your name on the box, I figured you sent me your dog rockets. How dare you waste postage on a bomb like this?  What else but to expect something like from you! You know it, I'll definitely enjoy this bomb. Thank you for coming Sunday and meeting us again for the first time.


----------



## Batista30

Jason (bigslowrock)








Heartfelt Beads

Well, I've used various other types of humidifying devices so I might as well give these a try as well! Thanks alot Jason for NOT bombing me with cigars! I really do appreciate it as you can see I've gotten my ASS handed to me this past week!


----------



## Batista30

John (Carpe Diem)








Arc Mini Flashlight

Because of Puff, I now own more flashlights than ever! I actually don't mind this because I put one in every room and car now! LOL. John, thank you very much for the unique, I certainly appreciate it.


----------



## sirxlaughs

Batista30 said:


> Bruno (Sirxlaughs)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tatuaje Boris - ridiculous
> Padron 1926 #35 - awesome
> San Cristobal de La Habana - awesome
> Oliva MB3 - yum yum
> Tabacos El Triunfador - very cool
> Ramon Allones Exclusivo Portugal - you have lost your mind.
> 
> Bruno, the moment I saw your name on the box, I figured you sent me your dog rockets. How dare you waste postage on a bomb like this?  What else but to expect something like from you! You know it, I'll definitely enjoy this bomb. Thank you for coming Sunday and meeting us again for the first time.


It was my pleasure. Everyone my brother and I met was great, and I couldn't think of a better way to spend my increasingly rare time off. Given how much you contribute to the everyone on the board, your generosity, your time, and every other positive adjective we can think of, it was the least I could do.


----------



## Rock31

Next herf is at your house and you two are cooking 

So is the carnage over yet?


----------



## sirxlaughs

Rock31 said:


> Next herf is at your house and you two are cooking
> 
> So is the carnage over yet?


Once the construction on my parents' house is finish, we could do a bbq.


----------



## dav0

sirxlaughs said:


> Once the construction on my parents' house is finish, we could do a bbq.


It was a pleasure meeting you guys!

BTW, Steve Buscemi was born in Brooklyn (like myself) and went to high school at Valley Stream Central.


----------



## Batista30

I'll be loading up the last 2 bombs in a little bit. Hopefully the mailman won't be bringing anymore today.


----------



## Animal

Batista30 said:


> Hopefully the mailman won't be bringing anymore today.


I'm surprised your mailman still has his limbs!


----------



## Batista30

Chad (Animal)









Tatuaje Anarchy - Time to give this guy another shot!
JDN Antano Dark Corojo - Wonderful flavor!
Gurkha Evil - My first evil Gurkha....
CAO Brazilia - yummy!
CAO










I thought this part of the bomb was simply awesome! Chad got me a hand stamp of my name in the native language! Chad, this was a unique and creative bomb because of that! Once I freeze the stamp for 3 days and make sure there aren't any beetles alive, I'll start using it. I think it's going to be a great personal signature on bombs and maws, etc.!


----------



## dav0

Animal said:


> I'm surprised your mailman still has his limbs!


Dude, awesome job!


----------



## Batista30

Dave (hydroraven)









Unbanded cigar that smells delicious - what is it!
Pinar Del Rio Habano Sun Grown
Nub connecticut - perfect coffee pairing
HDM Habana Epicure No. 2 - will be my first!
Another unbanded cigar that looks like the other one!

Dave, thank you very much for the bomb! I sincerely appreciate you sending this to me. What the hell are the unbanded ones? They look really familiar but I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## Rock31

Chad that is an awesome bomb! Certainly unique and different and sorry to say friend but yes you do suck at stamping LOL!

Do they have a Bieber one HAHA!


----------



## HydroRaven

Glad they got there safely. I hope you have enough space for all of those cigars :scared:


----------



## Batista30

HydroRaven said:


> Glad they got there safely. I hope you have enough space for all of those cigars :scared:


Dave, what are the unbanded cigars? I'm so tempted to smoke them right now!


----------



## HydroRaven

Go for it, you might be in for a surprise. They're custom stuff, the colonel's secret recipe


----------



## Rock31

HydroRaven said:


> Go for it, you might be in for a surprise. They're custom stuff, the colonel's secret recipe


Awesome! A Fried Chicken custom roll :clap2:


----------



## astripp

Hints of transfatty acids?


----------



## smelvis

Good Stuff couldn't have went to a better guy, Good Job guy's


----------



## karatekyle

astripp said:


> Hints of transfatty acids?


HAHA. Funny stuff. :clap2:


----------



## ktblunden

It's like the bomb that keeps on bombing. Awesome job guys! Chad, that stamp is awesome and so unique amidst everything else, very cool.


----------



## Animal

I'm glad you like it, Veeral. It's pretty cool that your name has similar pronunciation in both languages. My wife was apprehensive about taking my last name because her parents can't pronounce it correctly :laugh:

Oh, the last CAO is a CAO Black Bengal. :smoke2:


----------



## WilsonRoa

That stamp is awesome! Oh, and so are the sticks..lol.


----------



## ptpablo

Animal, great job on that bomb!!! love the stamp


----------

